# VK - New Arrivals 11 Apr 2016



## Gizmo (11/4/16)

*ELEAF ISTICK PICO STARTER KIT BLACK*
*

*

*ARTERY NUGGET 50W TC BOX MOD BLACK







VCMT CLONE 25MM 6ML RTA & VCMT 30MM 10ML










*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/4/16)

That black Pico looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

